# Tips for becoming a stable hand?



## GamingGrrl

Hi, 
I'm a groom at a stable and I've found the thing that sets me apart from others when being interviewed in the hiring process is the fact that I have a professional looking resume. I always bring references too. Be sure to contact the people you want to put down as references and get permission, so the call doesn't come unexpected to them.

My jobs as a stable hand/groom are: hand walking injured horses, turn out, blanketing, putting on fly masks and fly spray, cleaning stalls and paddocks, feeding, watering, lunging, tacking up, grooming, wrapping legs, ect.

How much horse experience do you have? The more you have, the easier you'll get hired as a groom or stable hand.

For finding an actual job, post flyers in feed and tack stores, online, and call or email local barns and ask if they are hiring. Even if a barn isn't currently hiring, they'll keep your information on file in case they need another employee in the future.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32

I'm a groom at the place where I apprentice/board and I'm in the market for another job like that in a different town lol. I'll just list some of the stuff I do (and it will vary from place to place) and it may repeat some of what you said. 

Muck stalls
Groom Horses
Clean up barn
Clean tack
Get horses ready for trainer (groom, tack up, lead out) 
Oddly enough, ride in lessons to give kids examples or obstacles to work around (such as other bad riders....) 
Feeding
watering
turning horses out/bringing in
worming/giving vaccines 
fixing fences/stringing hotwire, matienence
Gaming Girl gave some awesome tips so I'll just add a little. Be sure to know your job and do it without asking (like if a horse is fed at a specific time just do it unless you're asked not too). Also be confident in your skills and don't hesitate to ask if you don't know something or need clarification.


----------



## Zexious

Haha, stable hands are responsible for a lot of the dirty work... But it's a great learning experience, if you're ever interested in becoming a horse owner!

Can you be a bit more specific about what tips you're looking for? I've done just about every job under the sun x.x


----------



## SlideStop

Stable hands are responsible for cleaning paddocks/stalls, feeding, turning in/out, possibly "extras" like blanketing, cleaning tack, tacking for lessons, maybe minor medical care, grooming/hoof care, hand grazing, etc. Whatever the barn manager deems necessary. Some tips...

1. Don't come off as a know it all, even if you do know a lot. 
2. Be open to other ways to do things, not just your own. 
3. Learn, learn, learn. Always watch the more experienced people. Ask if they can show you. 
4. If you have a question ASK IT! No matter how dumb you think they are. 
5. If you have a doubt about something, ask. 
6. Work efficiently. For every barn hand there are probably 5-10 more kids wishing they had the same job. 
7. If you don't feel comfortable doing something, don't do it. Ask a coworker for help. 
8. Safety first!


----------

